# How to hide hinges



## UNCLE STUMPY (Feb 20, 2009)

*gentlemen,*
*i would like to make a "clock safe" to hide a few valuables and keys etc. I can do everything that needs to be done, except how to hide the hinges.*
*if a thief sees the hinges, it shouldn't be too hard for him to figure out what's what.*
*any thoughts???*
*thank you in advance!*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You could use hinges that are "concealed", that is, not visible when the door is closed.
http://www.soss.com/
Or, any of the euro-style hinges, if you have room inside the box.


----------



## UNCLE STUMPY (Feb 20, 2009)

*Wow, right out of the box! Thank you Cabinetman. It looks like the Soss hinges are the way to go.*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's another "invisible type" hinge for you to consider. It's called a "barrel hinge". It may be easier to install, as you only have to drill holes.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=270&filter=barrel hinges

But, the barrel hinge, and the Soss type (there are other brands), install as you would doing dowels. Not any room for alignment error, or adjustment.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would just install a wall safe and hide it with a picture.

A Brinks Model 5070 safe is easily installed by and do=it=yourselfer. For easy and quick access hinge the hiding picture instead of hanging it.

*Honeywell Anti-Theft*(TM)* Wall Safe - Model 2070* 
This safe is made by the same manufacturer that has been making the Brink's 5070 wall safe for the past ten years. Same safe with a different label.







*Burglary resistant safe with digital electronic locking system with reprogrammable combination. Designed to fit in standard 2x4 wall construction with studs 16” on center. Approximately .43 cubic feet of storage capacity. Equipped with an emergency over- ride key. Dual live bolts. Made of heavy gauge steel. Mounting hardware included.* 


*.43 cu' Anti-Theft™ Wall Safe*
*Digital electronic lock*
*Emergency over-ride key*
*Made of heavy gauge steel*
*Mounting hardware included*
*Weight: 40 lbs.*
*Outside Dimensions: 15-1/8" W x 4-1/2" D x 22-1/16" H*
*Inside Dimensions: 13-5/8" W x 2-7/8" D x 21-1/2" H*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> I would just install a wall safe and hide it with a picture.



What a novel idea...nobody would ever think of looking there.:no:

It would take me about 1 minute to open a wall safe.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a wall safe. I keep my play money, my wife's jewelry that is too expensive to wear, George Washington's wooden dentures, and a treasure map I got off a dead pirate in Bermuda back in 98 in it. So far no one has found but I do have four pictures in my house, so they only have a 25% chance.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> What a novel idea...nobody would ever think of looking there.:no:
> 
> It would take me about 1 minute to open a wall safe.
> 
> ...


Not that one. Even if you had it off the wall. Not many burglars go into a house armed with a 3' pry bar with a very thin beak.

First you have to know where it is. 

If I had a chain saw with me then I could probably cut it out of the wall in about a minute and take it home with me.

G


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree Soss hinges are the right way to go; that said I also have to agree they are a royal PIA to install:yes:

FLASH! Hey here is a scarier thought, He can use those secret magnetic hidden screw fasteners. Make a nice frame get the special mag gun mount it screw it in, NEVER get it off without that special tool :}:}:}:}


----------



## UNCLE STUMPY (Feb 20, 2009)

If I had anything valuable enough to put into a wall safe, I wouldn't be making a clock safe or picture safe etc. The whole idea is economy and something I can make myself. Thank you for the thought though.


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

I keep all my valuables in a jar inside a 5 gal pail of used motor oil! Crooks hate to get dirty.


----------



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

Here is a night stand plan with a hidden compartment:

http://finewoodworking.taunton.com/item/12454/nightstand


----------



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

And here is a dresser with a hidden compartment.

http://osage-creek.com/cgi-bin/p/awtp-product.cgi?d=osage-creek-log-furniture&item=16726


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*Hiding Hinge using regular hinge*

Hidden Hinge using regular hinge if you have room
I drew this up as fast as I could and after I got it done I realized I should have turned the hinge around to gain more open space. The 45 deg cut will tighten up the joint so that there isn’t as much of a “tell-tell” line.


----------



## UNCLE STUMPY (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hidden hinges*

*thank you sleeper for the drawing. I have started the project using soss hinges, but i know already what i'm going to use your idea for! It will work perfectly!*
*thank you, stumpy*


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

UNCLE STUMPY said:


> *thank you sleeper for the drawing. I have started the project using soss hinges, but i know already what i'm going to use your idea for! It will work perfectly!*
> *thank you, stumpy*


Don't forget to show us some photos when your done. :smile:


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Soss hinges can be a pain to install, but if you make a template to follow with a guide bushing on your router, and you cut the mortises all the same, then they go in easily and line up perfectly. I recently used them on a pair of solid cherry pantry doors I'd made. It worked well. Since I had 8 hinges to install, (16 mortises) it was well worth making the template. Their web site also offers a template for sale.


----------



## UNCLE STUMPY (Feb 20, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Mark. A template is a good idea. I'll look it up at Soss. If it's not too expensive, I'll get it.
BTW, went to your website and your stuff is beautiful!


----------

